# 2008 Fifth Wheels W/ New Front Cap



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

After the post of the Denver RV Show, I started my search to find more pictures of the new front cap on the Outback fifth wheels. At this point with no success, I decided to call for reinforcements aka - *outbackers*. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, 
Rich


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Not exactly a close-up but here is one from Keystone's website


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Try this , http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20190

Hope it helps

Ed


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, these do show the new front, but I was hoping to find a dealer website that would have a string of pictures. The string about the Denver RV show is what caused this craziness. So, basically it is Randy's fault that we are back to the new fifth wheel idea.







Any more info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you're not in a hurry, I'd wait for the bed slide in the 5'ers. That makes a big difference in the bedroom in most trailers.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like the Cougar now...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

How this?










2008 Wildcat 30LOFT


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I was planning to go look at that Wildcat-loft. I think one of DD would love that tiny loft area.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nathan said:


> If you're not in a hurry, I'd wait for the bed slide in the 5'ers. That makes a big difference in the bedroom in most trailers.


If you look carefully at the pics from the Denver RV show, that IS a bedslide.......it is a model based on the Laredo 29RL.

I was at my friendly neighborhood Outback dealer yesterday inquiring about it.

Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> If you're not in a hurry, I'd wait for the bed slide in the 5'ers. That makes a big difference in the bedroom in most trailers.


If you look carefully at the pics from the Denver RV show, that IS a bedslide.......it is a model based on the Laredo 29RL.

I was at my friendly neighborhood Outback dealer yesterday inquiring about it.

Steve
[/quote]
Great, now all they need to do is post some floorplans! Of course I'm not allowed to even look.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> If you're not in a hurry, I'd wait for the bed slide in the 5'ers. That makes a big difference in the bedroom in most trailers.


If you look carefully at the pics from the Denver RV show, that IS a bedslide.......it is a model based on the Laredo 29RL.

I was at my friendly neighborhood Outback dealer yesterday inquiring about it.

Steve
[/quote]
Great, now all they need to do is post some floorplans! Of course I'm not allowed to even look.








[/quote]

Resistance if futile....


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the info. Just curious, has anyone seen or found one on a lot, yet? If so, where?
Thanks, Rich


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Here ya go. Great pix. We got our '07 31frks at Suncoast in JAX, FL.

http://www.suncoastrv.com/new/Search/RVDet...StockNo=KS31732

My non slide bedroom still has more elbow room for 2 people trying to dress, shower, get ready for bed, etc., than a bedroom slide. You sill can't stand up around the bed on a mid profile. PCM


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

jdpm said:


> Here ya go. Great pix. We got our '07 31frks at Suncoast in JAX, FL.
> 
> http://www.suncoastrv.com/new/Search/RVDet...StockNo=KS31732
> 
> My non slide bedroom still has more elbow room for 2 people trying to dress, shower, get ready for bed, etc., than a bedroom slide. You sill can't stand up around the bed on a mid profile. PCM


Thanks,
I was begining to wonder, if they had only made a few show models, because I have been unable to see any at the dealers or any websites. I do like the look, but time will tell what we end up doing.
Rich


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=471442


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I dunno, the older I get, the less I really want a full length mirror in the bedroom any where, nevermind the camper


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdpm said:


> http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=471442


One of these days....I'm getting one of those.


----------

